# konfigurierte Netzwerkverbindunge/DFÜ-Verbindungen ermitteln



## Fluffy (8. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich muss mit einem Java Programm konfigurierte Netzwerkverbindungen/DFÜ-Verbindungen aus den Windowssystemeinstellungen(win2k/XP) ermitteln. Das Programm soll zeit gesteuert eine verbindung öffnen und Daten abgleichen. Danach soll die Verbindung wieder geschlossen werden. Mir geht es wie gesagt jetzt darum die vorhandenen Verbindungen aus zu lesen und dann entsprechend zu starten. 
Und ich bitte darum keine Vorschläge für router oder so zu schreiben. Das ist keine Privates Projekt und deshalb indiskutabel.

Gruß


Sebastian


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Apr 2005)

java.net.NetworkInterface

static Enumeration<NetworkInterface> getNetworkInterfaces() 

wenn eine DFÜ verbindung geschlossen ist, dürfte es relativ komplex sein, die vom java aus zu öffnen

Runtime.exec...


----------



## thE_29 (8. Apr 2005)

Das geht alles via Shell Befehle, nur finde ich diese leider nicht mehr 

Hatte die vor ein paar Wochen noch wo abgespeichert, tjo, musst du google fragen


----------



## thE_29 (8. Apr 2005)

Nachtrag:

http://www.tburke.net/info/rundll.htm

Vielleicht hilft dir da was!

ansonsten

www.google.com/microsoft

und nach rundll und netzwerkverbindungen, etc suchen


----------



## Fluffy (8. Apr 2005)

Die NetworkInterfaces sind ein guter Ansatz. Danke.


----------

